# STC1000 controller with a 20A contactor



## Drewgong (25/9/19)

Hey guys ive got a 3600w 15A element for my hlt. I plugged it into a stc 1000 and it cooked it i later realised stc1000 is rated to 10A. Ive been told to use a 20A contactor in conjunction with a stc1000 to handle the element. Can anyone help out with a wiring diagram.


----------



## MHB (26/9/19)

You can get a 30A STC-1000 from eBay, same wiring. I'm sure there are plenty more this is just the first one that came up when I searched.
Mark


----------



## Grmblz (26/9/19)

Just be aware that the 30 amp controllers only control one element, cooling or heating not both, which is fine for your application, and a lot easier than mucking about with contactors.


----------



## Drewgong (26/9/19)

Damm i couldn't find one when i was looking . Ive already bought the controller and contactor


----------



## koshari (26/9/19)

Get a solid state relay of you have some xlv. Otherwise run the switched 240 from the controller to the contactor coil a connector. Then run unswitched 240 to the contactor contact and the other side of the contactor to the load. You will also need a neutral on the b connector on the contactor coil.


----------



## Drewgong (27/9/19)

All good fellas talked to a sparky today he drew me up a simple diagram


----------

